# wasted my time >:-0



## Ed Lam (Oct 29, 2017)

So I saw people getting AmazonFresh foods delivered to my area, So I thought Id sign up. Great! Sent in the info. Got approved.

Turns out, I wasted my time!!! AmazonFlex does NOT deliver the foods here. They have a 3rd party do it? DHL or whoever.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Ed Lam said:


> So I saw people getting AmazonFresh foods delivered to my area, So I thought Id sign up. Great! Sent in the info. Got approved.
> 
> Turns out, I wasted my time!!! AmazonFlex does NOT deliver the foods here. They have a 3rd party do it? DHL or whoever.


If you were able to apply, and got approved, they will be launching soon. What station did you select at sign up?


----------



## Ed Lam (Oct 29, 2017)

What do you mean what Station?


----------

